

Why Gist Powers Our Examples - ew
http://mover.io/why-gist-powers-our-examples/

======
bryanlarsen
Even better than gists is to use actual running code for examples.

<http://gist-it.appspot.com/> allows you to do that, which we utilize in this
tutorial: <http://cookbook.hobocentral.net/tutorials/caching>

Even more radical is using git for a step-by-step tutorial:
<http://cookbook.hobocentral.net/tutorials/agility> is completely assembled
from the commits of this repository: <https://github.com/Hobo/agility-
gitorial/commits/master>

~~~
benzittlau
These are cool examples, but I'm not convinced of the utility here. Using a
git history as a tutorial feels like trying to shim a wrench into a hammer.

What is needed is a form of CMS which can link some content to a patch, and I
feel like there are better options out there for accomplishing that. It seems
like maintaining this documentation going forward would be very challenging as
git is not designed around making editing the past easy.

------
slackorama
Maybe I'm a whiny edge case but this drives me nuts because gists don't show
up in google reader or when I use readability.

~~~
ew
We definitely plan on caching it locally in the future so it should work.

------
j45
Sweet use of Git!

~~~
ew
Thanks :) We think it provides a great experience for our devs.

